# Tannenwald Luchs - Wildkätzchen aus der Pfalz



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2021)

Nächster Streich!

#stahl
#Wildkatze
#Pfalz
#steal_is_real


Ein guter Freund, dem ich schon lange die Räder um-/aufbaue und warte, hat sich für ein Customprojekt entschieden.
"Es soll was spezielles her..."

Wer ihm wohl diesen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat...? 🤷‍♂️😉

Angefangen hat alles damals mit dem Kauf meines alten Inbred





Zack. Blitzverliebt.
"_Stahl ist toll_", so seine Aussage.

Knapp 2 Jahre später entdeckt hier ein TANNENWALD LUCHS das Tageslicht.

- Warum ein Luchs?

Ich hatte bereits vor ein paar Jahren bei Rüdiger & Stefan (Tannenwald Bikes) ein Luchs mit abgeänderter Geo und Lefty-Steuerrohr schweißen lassen.
- Aufbaufaden dazu gibt's auch ;
Link wird nachgereicht-
Bis heute läuft das Ding ohne Probleme! 👍
Der Kontakt & die Kommunikation sind immer nett, vorbildlich,...freundschaftlich!

Also, warum nicht wieder ein Luchs?

Los geht....


----------



## Alex0303 (10. April 2021)

Erster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2021)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag an Bildern vor Fertigstellung des Rahmens....










☆
Und hier der Link zum ersten Luchs-Aufbau, falls es interessiert:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-logische-konsequenz-eines-ausflugs-in-die-schoene-pfalz.754301/
☆

Weiter beim aktuellen Projekt:
Nächste Woche wird der Rahmen noch nachbearbeitet und geht dann weg zur finalen Farbgebung.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. April 2021)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Erster!


Zweiter🤭

Der Aufbau auch wieder mit Lefty?


----------



## chrikoh (11. April 2021)

Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt🤔
In deiner Aufbauzeit war es Stahl,jetzt gibt es den Luchs nur noch Titan?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Der Aufbau auch wieder mit Lefty?



Nein, diesmal kein Einbein. 🙂



chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt🤔
> In deiner Aufbauzeit war es Stahl,jetzt gibt es den Luchs nur noch Titan?



Ich dürfte den letzten Stahl-Luchs bekommen haben, wenn ich Rüdiger richtig verstanden habe.
Ab jetzt dann in Titan.


----------



## kordesh (11. April 2021)

Ach geil! Tannenwald.
Irgendwie so vor ein paar Jahren hier im Forum mal in aller Munde gewesen ind dann irgendwie wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.

Cool mal wieder etwas von der Marke zu sehen


----------



## onkel_doc (11. April 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ach geil! Tannenwald.
> Irgendwie so vor ein paar Jahren hier im Forum mal in aller Munde gewesen ind dann irgendwie wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.
> 
> Cool mal wieder etwas von der Marke zu sehen


Tannenwald ist nie in der versenkung verschwunden...wer sich damit befasst weiss das die jungs um und mit Rüdiger all die jahre gute arbeit leisten.



nach diesem aufbau solltest du mal zum treffen kommen 8n der pfalz...immer lustig und chillig...


----------



## kordesh (11. April 2021)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Tannenwald ist nie in der versenkung verschwunden...wer sich damit befasst weiss das die jungs um und mit Rüdiger all die jahre gute arbeit leisten.
> 
> 
> 
> nach diesem aufbau solltest du mal zum treffen kommen 8n der pfalz...immer lustig und chillig...



So war das nicht gemeint... 
Hier im Forum gab es vor Jahren mal eine Phase, in der Tannenwald sehr oft aufgeploppt ist und in aller Munde war, selbst wenn man nicht danach gesucht hat. 
Dann gab es eine Zeit HIER IM FORUM, in der man halt nicht automatisch immer wieder darüber gestolpert ist. Das meinte ich damit. Ob die gute Arbeit leisten und über die Jahre geleistet haben, kann und will ich gar nicht beurteilen.

Wie auch immer: ich freue mich darüber, dass es mal wieder einen Aufbau mit einem Tannenwald gibt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2021)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Tannenwald ist nie in der versenkung verschwunden...wer sich damit befasst weiss das die jungs um und mit Rüdiger all die jahre gute arbeit leisten.
> 
> 
> 
> nach diesem aufbau solltest du mal zum treffen kommen 8n der pfalz...immer lustig und chillig...



Jens! 😃
Schön von dir zu lesen!!

Geplant war SRTF schon oft, aber irgendwas war immer. 😬😔


kordesh schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint...
> Hier im Forum gab es vor Jahren mal eine Phase, in der Tannenwald sehr oft aufgeploppt ist und in aller Munde war, selbst wenn man nicht danach gesucht hat.
> Dann gab es eine Zeit HIER IM FORUM, in der man halt nicht automatisch immer wieder darüber gestolpert ist. Das meinte ich damit. Ob die gute Arbeit leisten und über die Jahre geleistet haben, kann und will ich gar nicht beurteilen.
> 
> Wie auch immer: ich freue mich darüber, dass es mal wieder einen Aufbau mit einem Tannenwald gibt.



Ich habe das auch so verstanden.
Ja, hier im Forum ist es ruhig geworden um Tannenwald.
Auf Facebook & Insta wird aber stark gepostet.
Immer schöne Rahmen/Räder! 👍



Was gibt's sonst zum Aufbau zu sagen?

• Ein Großteil zum Aufbau ist schon da.
Aber es ist ja gerade unmöglich eine Komplettgruppe zu kaufen, bzw. Gruppe aus Einzelteilen zusammenzustellen.
🤦‍♂️

• Wir haben uns für 
-ein kürzeres Sitzrohr nach Wunsch
-BSA-Tretlagergehäuse
-interne Züge/Leitungen
-und gegen einen DM-Umwerfersockel 

entschieden.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. April 2021)

Soll das Rad mehr im Touren oder Marathon Trip aufgebaut werden!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2021)

Eher tourenlastig.
Der Kollege ist nicht leistungsorientiert unterwegs.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. April 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eher tourenlastig.
> Der Kollege ist nicht leistungsorientiert unterwegs.


Schade...🤭🤭🤭
Hätte mich gefreut da was nettes zu sehen...


----------



## chrikoh (11. April 2021)

Ich bin da etwas enttäuscht dass es kein Stahl Luchs mehr gibt.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

es wäre einfach zu viel des Guten wenn man auf jeder Medien-Platform präsent sein wollte. Es kostet enorm viel Zeit und Energie informativ und betreuend zur Seite zu stehen. Bei Fragen und oder Anregungen schreibt uns einfach eine mail auf: [email protected]  Oder ruft uns an. Wir sind gerne für euch da! Von RUHE kann man überhaupt nicht sprechen... ;-)

Was wir so tun.... www.tannenwald-bikes.de

Salute [email protected]


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. April 2021)




----------



## onkel_doc (14. April 2021)

schöne schweissstellen...die ich nur mit klarlack überdecken würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2021)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1250152



Eben zufällig erst gesehen!? 😳
Hatte kein Hinweis auf einen neuen Beitrag im Faden. Komisch...  🤷‍♂️

Sehr schön! 
Danke Rüdiger! 


Hier noch Lenker und Stütze...






Zwar Carbon, aber leicht ist anders.
Knapp 270g die Stütze.
Knapp 180g der Lenker (720mm).

Der Lenker ist Race Face - like  ganz nett, leider aber nicht breiter als 720mm zu bekommen,
die Stütze jedoch wirkt leider sehr klobig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2021)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schöne schweissstellen...die ich nur mit klarlack überdecken würde...



Würde dann halt nach einer gewissen Zeit so ausschauen:











(Ist das oben verlinkte Luchs)

Habe das Rad eben gerade im Montageständer.
Lefty war zum Service, das Innenlager bekommt neue Lager, die R1 wird gegen eine neue Cura "Race" ausgetausch , Antrieb kommt noch neu....

Haptisch ist von dem Rost nichts zu spüren.
Sieht auch klasse aus und bringt seinen eigenen Charme mit. 👍
Auf den Pics kommt's nicht wirklich schön rüber.

"Prost"....


----------



## daniel77 (15. April 2021)

Sehr nice @taunusteufel78 👍🏻

Ebbelwoi mit Cola? Jetzt hab ich echt alles gesehen 😳


----------



## chrikoh (15. April 2021)

Das neue Luchs ist aus Titanrohre,da sollte nix rosten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sehr nice @taunusteufel78 👍🏻
> 
> Ebbelwoi mit Cola? Jetzt hab ich echt alles gesehen 😳



🤣

Äppler + Cola (Corea) oder Rotwein. 💪
Mit dem Rest kannste mich scheuchen....

Eigentlich müsste ich mir Pfälzer Rotwein geben, ich weiß, aber den habe ich gerade nicht hier.... 🤷‍♂️

Edit: Und wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann nennt man Rotwein + Cola
"kalte Mus..i" ?! 😁


----------



## daniel77 (16. April 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Rotwein + Cola


Als gebürtiger Nordhesse sind mir Südhessen sowieso supsekt aber jetzt erst recht  

Fehlt nur noch Grie Soss püriert 
so muss das!


----------



## Raze (18. April 2021)

Wann geht es hier weiter? In der Zwischenzeit hätte man noch gut 1-2 Rahmen fertigen können


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Wann geht es hier weiter? In der Zwischenzeit hätte man noch gut 1-2 Rahmen fertigen können
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1253022


Auch nett! 😍 👍



"Nur langsam mit den alten Pferden".... ☝

😉

Aber um den ersten Hunger zu stillen, gibt's hier einen weiteren kleinen Happen:









Microspline-Freilauf und die eloxierten Nippel   -2 /2 jeweils neben dem Ventilloch-   verraten in welche Richtungen es antriebs- und farbtechnisch gehen wird.

Der Kollege ist ein treuer Anhänger des Butyl-Schlauchs und da kommt auch nur Continental an's Rad.  🤷‍♂️
His Bike - his rules....

Scheiben kommen von Magura.

Und während irgendwie irgendwo hinter den 7 Bergen am Farbkleid des Rahmen gearbeitet wird, gibt's hier..... ?



....richtig! 👇





😉


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. April 2021)

Prost


----------



## Raze (19. April 2021)

Hi, kommt die Delle in der Kettenstrebe vom Biegen der Rohre und wird sie anschließend mit Silberlot aufgefüllt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Hi, kommt die Delle in der Kettenstrebe vom Biegen der Rohre und wird sie anschließend mit Silberlot aufgefüllt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1254267


Vielleicht kann Rüdiger @Rocklandbiker  da was zu sagen, bevor ich da falsche Infos gebe.


----------



## MForrest (27. April 2021)

Da die auf beiden Seiten sind, rein optisch gleich auf, tät ich mal sagen ist der "Freigang" für die Kurbel/Pedale......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2021)

Neues von der Front 😃

Hier legt der Chef, bzw. einer der Chefs, selbst noch Hand an...













😍

Das gute Stück bekommt derzeit sein Lackkleid.  Bauchfrei, kein Vollkörperkondom!


----------



## kordesh (3. Mai 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Neues von der Front 😃
> 
> Hier legt der Chef, bzw. einer der Chefs, selbst noch Hand an...
> 
> ...




So richtig echtes Handwerk ist doch irgendwie mit das Geilste, was es gibt!


----------



## Raze (4. Mai 2021)

Ich liebe solche Bilder auch l
Ein hochwertigeres Schmirgelpapier hätte der Meister aber nehmen können .

Es sieht so aus, als wären die Dellen in den Kettenstreben weg.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Mai 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche Bilder auch l
> Ein hochwertigeres Schmirgelpapier hätte der Meister aber nehmen können .
> 
> Es sieht so aus, als wären die Dellen in den Kettenstreben weg.


Was zählt ist das Endprodukt! Und, es hat alles seinen Grund... alles ;-)

"Ein hochwertigeres Schmirgelpapier hätte der Meister aber nehmen können..."  auch ein Grund weswegen WIR nicht permanent in einem Forum präsent sind... ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2021)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Was zählt ist das Endprodukt! Und, es hat alles seinen Grund... alles ;-)
> 
> "Ein hochwertigeres Schmirgelpapier hätte der Meister aber nehmen können..."  auch ein Grund weswegen WIR nicht permanent in einem Forum präsent sind... ;-)


lieber hochwertigen whiskey.
das passt schon


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Mai 2021)

Jepp, die Tannenwäldler wissen schon was sie tun.... 👍

Obwohl der Post von User @Raze bestimmt nicht negativ gemünzt war.

Und wieder ging's einen weiteren Schritt voran. 
Danke Rüdiger (@Rocklandbiker ) für die Bilder! 





Noch ein paar finale Schritte, dann dürfte das Baby bald nach Hause kommen...


----------



## Raze (14. Mai 2021)

Wunderschöne Metall- und Lackierarbeit 

Ich schaue hier oft rein, ob es weiter geht, denn ich habe in der Vergangenheit schon immer nach einer Lösung gesucht, bei so einem unbehandelten Stahlrahmen die Optik zu erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Mai 2021)

Heute haben mich wieder zwei weitere Bilder erreicht. 😃

Damit der Fahrer die zukünftige Mission niemals  aus den Augen verliert, hier in schriftlicher Form:




Und wo wir gerade bei "Augen" sind
-  hier ein wahrer Augenschmaus.
Tolles Headbadge! 😍







Was die Neuteil-/Ersatzteilbeschaffung angeht, bin ich maximal gereizt.
Was'n Krampf aktuell.... 🙄


----------



## chrikoh (19. Mai 2021)

Mir schwebt da ein Stahl-Graveler im Kopf herum,aber es gibt keine Antriebskomponenten.Weder Shimano noch SRAM


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2021)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Mir schwebt da ein Stahl-Graveler im Kopf herum, *aber es gibt keine Antriebskomponenten.Weder Shimano noch SRAM*


Jepp, das kennen wir gerade alle nur zu gut. 
Und wenn mal was verfügbar ist, dann zu explodierten Preisen.
Für das Luchs suche ich seit letztem Herbst Teile...


----------



## cluso (24. Mai 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jepp, die Tannenwäldler wissen schon was sie tun.... 👍
> 
> Und wieder ging's einen weiteren Schritt voran.



Und eine, meiner Meinung nach, völlig eigenständige Gestaltung.
Auch selten in Zeiten wo bei vielen Rädern einfach nur noch Decals auf den schwarzen Rahmen "draufgeklatscht" werden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Mai 2021)

In der aktuellen Situation gleicht das einem Lottogewinn: 





Von guter Verfügbarkeit aktueller Komplettgruppen sind wir meilenweit entfernt.
Also habe ich mich auf die Suche nach zeitnah verfügbaren Einzelparts gemacht.
Heute kam die Kassette. 
Was'n Aufriss. 🙈🤷‍♂️

Kurbel, Innenlager und Kettenblatt sind unterwegs....  📦💨

Auch der Rahmen sollte nächste Woche eintrudeln... 🙏

Schön, wenn dich der Hersteller 
( #Tannenwald-Bikes.de) auf dem Laufenden hält. 
Über jeden Schritt wurde ich umgehend informiert!
So muss das! 👍


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Mai 2021)

Wenig Zeit habe ich aktuell viel!🙄

Deshalb heute nur kurz die Kassette auf's Laufrad montiert und das Kettenblatt mit der Kurbel verheiratet.
Ausführliche Details dazu später.... 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2021)

*Zeit zum Auswildern! 🤗*

Der kleine Luchs ist heute im schönen Taunus angekommen.
Wie immer habe ich aber
 mal wieder keine Zeit... 🤦‍♂️
Mein Zeitmanagement ist bombastisch! 🥴

Egal, ich musst das gute Stück trotzdem kurz aus dem Käfig... äh.. aus der Kiste lassen.

#Trommelwirbel_oder_so_was_ähnliches















Ausführliches die Tage....


Schönes WE gewünscht! 


*Und ein DICKES DANKESCHÖN an Rüdiger & Stefan von der Firma Tannenwald-Bikes.
Perfekte Arbeit! 
https://www.tannenwald-bikes.de/*

Ggf kommt demnächst noch was mit Pinion aus gleichem Hause.. 😁


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2021)

Oh, Comic Sans beim Namensschriftzug 🙈


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh, Comic Sans beim Namensschriftzug 🙈


sowas muß in fraktur und mit landesflagge


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juni 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sowas muß in fraktur und mit landesflagge


Der Kunde ist König! 
Und mein Rahmen ist es leider nicht...😉
Landesflagge und Fahrername im Racebikestil wäre hier wesentlich unpassender gewesen. 😏
Egal! 

War heute Pendeln und bin vorhin noch mal kurz mit dem Rennrad über'n Hausberg.
Die Straßen sind gerade schön leer... 
⚽️😁
Jetzt wäre mir nach einem schönen Stück frisch gebackenem  Brot mit Schwarzwälder Schinken o.ä., stattdessen liegen hier gerade zwei andere Schwarzwälder:







Vorschlag an #Tune :
Mit schwarzen TiSchrauben wäre der Vorbau noch hübscher anzusehen.


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Juni 2021)

vorbau hat 70 mm? schmeiss mal auf die waage, bitte...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juni 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> vorbau hat 70 mm? schmeiss mal auf die waage, bitte...


Fast! 75mm..  

Mache ich später...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> vorbau hat 70 mm? schmeiss mal auf die waage, bitte...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2021)

So, die Tage geht es hier weiter...  

Stay tuned! 👍


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2021)

So, hat doch wieder länger gedauert, als ursprünglich angenommen. 😬

Das Rad wurde heute von meinem Kumpel abgeholt und eigentlich wollte ich das gute Stück an einer schönen Location gebührend ablichten, aber da war es wieder, mein Zeitmanagement. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Also schnell noch mal aufgestiegen, ein paar Meter in den Wald gerollt, das Handy gezückt und ein paar Schüsse aus dem Handgelenk gemacht...








Von den DUKE-Alufelgen bin ich absolut begeistert. 👍
Hier am Tannenwald in 27,5mm VR und 25,5mm HR.
Beim Sour habe ich mich VR/HR für 27,5mm, also zwei VR-Felgen entschieden.
Mucki wollte 2,35er Pneus, die live schon gewaltig auf den breiten Felgen bauen.
Er hat aber auch durchblitzen lassen, dass hier wohl bald auf 2,25 umgerüstet wird.
Hier montiert mit Schluch.
Wie heißt es so schön:
"Der Kumpel ist König" , oder so?!

XTR war absolut nicht zu bekommen, weshalb wir dann auf XT runter sind.
-  Absolut nervenraubende Teilebeschaffung!




Auch die Backbleche.....äh....Pedale waren Wunsch von Mucki.




#ride_your_forest








Sitzmöbel kommt von Specialized.






BiLdärS! 👇














Edit: 
King Cage  FlaHa




Mucki, du alter Puffmusiker  -
"Allzeit gute Fahrt" ! 😉🙃🍻


Edit:
Denke, dass das noch nicht die finale Version ist... 😏


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2021)

Edit II :

Hab noch was:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (2. September 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> nervenraubende Teilebeschaffung


Da sagst du was 🥴
Aber das Gesamtbild stimmt 1A


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. September 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der FlaHa kommt von Chris King.
> #King_Cage
> Anhang anzeigen 1333056


King Cage ≠ Chris King


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> King Cage ≠ Chris King


🙈 Was schreibe ich da?  Danke!

Wird geändert! 👍


----------



## CHausK (3. September 2021)

Trotzdem ein wirklich schönes Rad geworden


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2021)

Sehr huebsch geworden


----------



## nauker (4. September 2021)

Gefällt mir gut! Gibts von dem Rad auch ein richtig schönes Seitenbild? ;-) Dankeschön!

PS: Das Sour Pasta Party mit der Ocho sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. September 2021)

nauker schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut! Gibts von dem Rad auch ein richtig schönes Seitenbild? ;-) Dankeschön!


Danke für die Blumen!
Leider gibt's kein wirklich gutes Bild von der Seite. Ich muss mal im Telefon schauen...

Kann mir leider auch kein "gutes" Bild mehr schicken lassen, denn der werte Herr, der vorher UNBEDINGT 2,35er Contis wollte, hat jetzt in Eigenregie 2 dünnere Pneus aufgezogen. Natürlich nicht die Reifen nach den Felgen ausgerichtet, die extra 4 farbige Nippel bekommen haben. 
Manchmal frage ich mich, warum ich mir eigentlich immer so Mühe gebe bei fremden Bikes.🤔🥴

Egal....


Wenn alles klappt, dann folgt noch ein Tannenwald-Aufbau für einen anderen Kumpel. Dann aber mit Pinion.

*Reminder an mich:* Mal mit Rüdiger telefonieren...


----------



## a.nienie (4. September 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...
> Kann mir leider auch kein "gutes" Bild mehr schicken lassen, denn der werte Herr, der vorher UNBEDINGT 2,35er Contis wollte, hat jetzt in Eigenregie 2 dünnere Pneus aufgezogen. Natürlich nicht die Reifen nach den Felgen ausgerichtet, die extra 4 farbige Nippel bekommen haben.
> Manchmal frage ich mich, warum ich mir eigentlich immer so Mühe gebe bei fremden Bikes.🤔🥴
> ...


lass ihn die reifen noch einmal neue aufziehen. nicht zur strafe, nur zur übung.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. September 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> lass ihn die reifen noch einmal neue aufziehen. nicht zur strafe, nur zur übung.


Du meinst die ersten Contis? So nur für's _Foddo_? 😜
Gute Idee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (26. Juli 2022)

Tolles Bike. Hab auch genau 2 davon….


----------

